# REPORT: Big Minnow 11/28 (all over)



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

posted on 29-Nov-2003 8:52:48 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Greetings fishing fools!! I hope everyone had a good Turkey day and has had their waist return to near normal size. We ventured into the Bay yesterday seeking some pullage for some folks from Gloucester. 5 of us left Salt Pond's around 7:15am(party was late) and headed towards the 3rd island. We plodded thru the pea soup until we neared the CBBT where the fog slowly began to dissipate. There were plenty of boats out there as we scouted out a few areas and then decided to go Bay side. As we're headed around the island, we spy some working birds and only a few boats on them, so we treck WNW toward the activity. The birds weren't real thick but enough to get your blood going and so we set out some Storm's, Stretch's, and various other baits. We marked some bait, had a water temp. of 56.5, and thought the action would be decent. Unfortunately, the fish were there, but small, and the bite was sporadic. We managed fish on and near the surface with an occaisional fish on the deep baits. Casting worked well, as they gobbled up our offerings of 4" Storms(Golden Mullet), and of all things, trolled Stingsilver's. The fish liked the 3 oz. Crippled Alewife spoon too, until it was broken off. So, we chased the birds up the Bay with the now growing armada. We managed 20 or so fish between 18"-23" and the group on board was happy. The birds scattered and so we motored back to the 3rd looking for something bigger. Dropped the wirelines over and had no luck. We only saw the occaisional fish pulled from the water, although they were in the 30" range. Too many uncool boaters trying to fish the tube, so we tried 1 more spot and then had to motor in to pick up group 2. Group 2 climbs aboard around 12:30pm and off we go again. On our return trip from the morning mission we saw some birds working right out side Salt Pond's, and so we were under heavy surveilance mode as we slid out into the Bay. Saw a lone boat and some birds up off of Bluefish Rock, but the birds scattered as we headed towards them, and so we redirected to the Thimble Shoals light area. We figured we'd have a little protection from the building winds and seas and be able to scare up some schoolies along the channel ledge. Marked some bait at the 20ft. level all day long, but few mid-level bites. Finally found some hungry fish and had good action for 45 mins. or so. These fish were still schoolies, but all 15 or so were a little larger, between 20"- 24". They too favored the 4" Storm. Heard that some were being taken on chartreuse bucktails and had no success with that. Anyway, worked the channel ledges and picked up a couple more fish before the wind started howling at 25 gusting to 32 and we called it a day. Beat the rain back in and had the boat cleaned up lickity split. Had the best cheeseburger in a long time(forgot lunch) and planned a trip for Sunday. Totals for the day were around 35 (18"-24") fish and 9 happy anglers. Thanks for reading, and Fish On...... 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared.... 

Zigh 
><((((*>


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Great report, what are you a charter? I got to do the boat thing friday night but all we brought home smelled like skunk. Couldn't understand it, we were marking fish all night, did the eel dunking, trolled, and threw lures and nada. Sometimes I regret the fishfinders they have a tendency to make you fish for fish that you can "see" but that won't bite a thing.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*fun mostly, charter too*

jay b- We do run charters and yesterday we had 2. We fun fish a lot also, but this time of year we have a higher demand to take folks out. It's been a tough bite thus far, but we usually manage to scratch out a decent catch. Should start kicking SOON! Sorry to here about the striped mammal aboard your boat. It's doubtful he'll return again.... About the fishfinder; my favorite thing is when your not marking a darned thing and keep getting covered up....... strange. Yesterday we marked most all of the fish right on the bottom, or hanging at the 20'-22' depth. Must have been a thermocline down there as that was the case from the 4th island to Ocean View/ Thimble Shoals......... Fish On 

Zigh
><((((*>


----------

